
Show HN: Deep Learning and Neural Networks Course on AWS - putnam
https://superiorcourses.teachable.com/p/deep-learning-on-the-cloud
======
putnam
Hi, author here. Happy to answer any questions on how to set up a repeatable
deep learning environment on AWS and run a feedforward neural network on real
Vermont/New Hampshire real estate data to predict closing prices! -Sam

------
justkd
No question, just wanted to say thanks. Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. I
enrolled and will have a look at it soon.

~~~
putnam
You're welcome

